# What tortoises can be housed together?



## Mikeal (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok guys so here is the question. What tortoises can be housed together? As I'm being new to tortoises I would like few of different species but I'm not sure what to look at to see if they are good matches with each other. What should I take into consideration?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## tortadise (Jun 18, 2014)

No species should be kept together. Some tortoise will require identical care, but that doesn't mean you should keep them together. Lots of species of the same shouldn't even be kept together, both males and females can display territorial dominance. You can get bullies, that will stress the others and stop eating, and possibly die from this issue. It can be done for sure. But it has to be properly set up to accommodate multiple specimens of whichever species. Red foots do just fine together. I've never seen any bullying or aggression from that species in our collection. However they are matched up according to size. A small specimen would not be suitable with a large specimen of that species. Hope this helps.


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 18, 2014)

Hello and Welcome to TFO. The first thing I'd like to say is IMO you should never mix species. This has been a touchy subject. Some people have mixed species and had no problems but then there's people that's lost all their torts because of doing this. Most Tortoises in general do not like to be kept with friends so to speak. They are loaners and only come together at certain times of the year to breed. 
IMO you should spend your time reading this forum. And learning all you can. LOL TFO is a great place to be.  I've been a member for about 18 months now I believe and learn something new about everytime I sign in. Will you please tell me what kind of Tortoise your interested in and also why you are choosing to become a Tortoise caretaker? As I put it LOL. Do you care for other pets? Dogs, or Cats? By the way I'm Maria. Please understand My reasons for not mixing species is just that my opinion. Its an expensive hobby and a pretty dang good bit of work on a daily basis. I have Redfoots ×2 and a Cherryhead that's unless I'm wrong about 8 months old and a couple rescue Sulcatas that will hopefully be going to new homes soon. Only Sulcatas go to new homes they get HUGE QUICK  if provided the neccessary care.


----------



## Mikeal (Jun 18, 2014)

Well to answer your first question my dream tortoise would be an aldabra tortoise, because of how social I have seen them. Realistically I would either want one I can adopt/rescue . As for species I enjoy and would buy as babies I would say red foot is nice, leopard is nice, pancake is super cool, hermans is alright and maybe like one of the more complex greek morphs.

The reason I want to get into tortoise care taking is I use to be into lizards and use to breed leo`s but I no longer do that and sold them before college. I have always loved turtles but I don't care for most aquatic turtles other then sea turtles(I want to go to school for marine BIO to conserve these guys) so that leaves an aquatic turtle out of mind and YUCK salmonella! So Due to having 176 environmental and pet related allergies the tortoise suits me, and common who dosnt like tortoises!


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 18, 2014)

I forgot to mention, I do keep all my torts seperated. Only two Redfoots live together in a large outdoor area.


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 18, 2014)

Mikeal said:


> Well to answer your first question my dream tortoise would be an aldabra tortoise, because of how social I have seen them. Realistically I would either want one I can adopt/rescue . As for species I enjoy and would buy as babies I would say red foot is nice, leopard is nice, pancake is super cool, hermans is alright and maybe like one of the more complex greek morphs.
> 
> The reason I want to get into tortoise care taking is I use to be into lizards and use to breed leo`s but I no longer do that and sold them before college. I have always loved turtles but I don't care for most aquatic turtles other then sea turtles(I want to go to school for marine BIO to conserve these guys) so that leaves an aquatic turtle out of mind and YUCK salmonella! So Due to having 176 environmental and pet related allergies the tortoise suits me, and common who dosnt like tortoises!


 Cool. And wow that's a Great reason to care for a tortoise. That's a lot of allergies. Well I hope you find the right species for you. Do you have a large yard or area you can more or less LOL donate to your new tort when you get one? I love, absolutely love my Redfoots and my Little Cherryhead. They are too funny and probably the nosiest torts I've ever had.LOL They have wonderful personalitys. And they dont get as large as Sulcatas or even Leopard torts. I also love Sulcatas they are awesome but they get very large. Upwards of 200lbs or more. And if cared for correctly do this very quickly in most cases. And eat omg do they eat. They eat lots. 
Aldabras are my favorite of all. But there's NO WAY as big as they get its just not possible for me at this point. But if I ever win the lottery, LOOK OUT Aldabraman I will be contacting you.  
Speaking of lizards I use to have a couple bearded dragons and they were awesome also. Maybe one day I will adopt another. But right now there's no room at the inn. Lol


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 18, 2014)

And one more thing, If you decide to read up on Redfoots or Cherryheads Look up a member his name on the forum is N2TORTS. I highly reccomend him. I got my little Cherryhead from him and couldn't be happier. He has healthy little ones, and is always there if I ever have a question. 
Mr. Jd is an all around good Guy in my opinion.

And when it comes to Sulcatas I believe you should read up on another member his forum name is Tom. I think they refer to him as the dog trainer Tom. There's a couple different ones. Mr Tom helped me raise my first Sulcata he's very smooth growing bigger by the day and he's now living in a Tortoise wonderland in Louisiana wirh another TFO member that has more land than me. Good Luck I know you will enjoy caring for what ever type of tort you choose.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 18, 2014)

In my opinion, one should never mix tortoise species in the same habitat. Tortoises from different continents have evolved over the many, many years to have a symbiotic relationship with the pathogens that live inside them. When you add a tortoise from a different continent, who has different pathogens, you might make the tortoises sick, or even dead.


----------



## tortoisetime565 (Jun 18, 2014)

This question has been asked many many times in the forum.

The majority say No. No, due to the fact that they all carry pathogents that can harm each other. But what stops them in yards? Mine are separated by wooden barriers... But can't the pathogens just float through the cracks??

My vet of at least 10 years mixes his torts if that means anything..


----------



## tortadise (Jun 18, 2014)

tortoisetime565 said:


> This question has been asked many many times in the forum.
> 
> The majority say No. No, due to the fact that they all carry pathogents that can harm each other. But what stops them in yards? Mine are separated by wooden barriers... But can't the pathogens just float through the cracks??
> 
> My vet of at least 10 years mixes his torts if that means anything..


It's pathogenic defense in each animal that is the issue. I don't want to steer this way too scientific or detailed. But it goes all the say down to the blood cells. A pathogen or "foreign body" that is inside an animal or person even, that has no defense system against can perish very rapidly. Animals especially reptiles take millions of years to develop antibodies against foreign pathogens. So immediately introducing an animal with a different evolutionary build could be fatal. Now this does go down a line of captive bred animals. Many think oh it's ok because they're captive bred and didn't "grow up" in the wild where they come from. Well that has some ring to it but it doesn't mean they will be safe. 

What you can't see is the worst. Yes many have kept numerous species together without issue. But these animals more than likely are in perfect habitats perfectly healthy. But what happens the moment a bad winter winter hits and one of those species perishes with an infection and develops to pneumonia and transfers that infection to a different species it's kept with catches it and dies? I say it's better safe than sorry. I see lots of cats living with dogs, but mammals, especially domesticated mammals don't have the complex transfer system of pathogens and illnesses. They are a more evolved faster developing genus of animal. Humans too. We can develop antibodies for many many diseases and pathogens and pass on the future coding to offspring over 20-30 years and have a lineage immune to certain pathogens. Whereas reptiles take many decades or millennia to change genetic coding in antibodies(with very little they already have)


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jun 18, 2014)

You've been given great info already about mixing species.

But I do want to briefly touch on this ...


Mikeal said:


> and YUCK salmonella!!



Aquatics aren't the only possible carriers of salmonella. A tortoise can carry it, a pet dog can carry it... And it isn't always present. The animal in question would have to have contaminated fecal matter and you'd have to ingest it (eat the poop) to get it. 
So, have some proper hygiene and you will be fine..whether they have it or not


----------



## DeanS (Jun 18, 2014)

sissyofone said:


> I forgot to mention, I do keep all my torts seperated. Only two Redfoots live together in a large outdoor area.


Even that isn't a good idea! Odds are the rule of thumb here! You're going to do far better keeping one by itself or three together! Pairs just increase the odds of competition and (eventually) domination...


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> You've been given great info already about mixing species.
> 
> But I do want to briefly touch on this ...
> 
> ...



Right. And to take it a little further, we actually had a thread on here that showed a study demonstrating that tortoises generally had higher salmonella counts than aquatic turtles. Salmonella is everywhere. Literally. Basic hygiene and a healthy immune system will keep it at bay, whatever the source.

And add me to the list that recommend never mixing species, and never keeping them in a pair.


----------



## Mikeal (Jun 18, 2014)

Ok could I mix cherries and red foots?


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 18, 2014)

DeanS said:


> Even that isn't a good idea! Odds are the rule of thumb here! You're going to do far better keeping one by itself or three together! Pairs just increase the odds of competition and (eventually) domination...


 
Odds are DeanS you would be absolutely correct. They have, my two Redfoots been together since they hatched in smaller indoor winter enclosure they CANT be together at all I've seen the bullying that goes on. But I find that outside in a 12×20ft enclosure (we made it bigger for them ) they have lots of space and plenty of sight barriers and they are both fine outside. Key thing here is large enough or the bigger the better enclosure with enough sight barriers it can work. And I have been looking for another one or two to go with my two to break up problems but if I were too get more a quarantine period will take place regardless. I wont take a chance on them getting sick.


----------



## sissyofone (Jun 18, 2014)

Mikeal said:


> Ok could I mix cherries and red foots?


As I stated before I personally WOULD NEVER mix them. Not worth it. There's a risk there and I've learned not to push my luck. LOL So I Vote No Way.


----------



## naturalman91 (Jun 18, 2014)

Mikeal said:


> Ok could I mix cherries and red foots?



cherry males can be pretty aggressive at times it's really best not to mix or keep housed together if you want another tortoise that's fine as 99% of us here want another tortoise or two but only get 2 if you have enough time and resources for 2 enclosures if they are suck together it probably won't work out


----------



## dmmj (Jun 18, 2014)

I have heard cherries are more aggressive than reds, I have 1 RF, so I can't confirm.


----------



## Tom (Jun 18, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> cherry males can be pretty aggressive at times it's really best not to mix or keep housed together



I agree with this. We've seen some cherry headed tortoises do some damage to their cage mates here recently, even though RFs in general are usually pretty peaceful and get along well in groups.

I also wouldn't mix the different types of Greeks from different parts of the world, hermanns or leopards either. It is best to keep like with like.


----------



## Maverick (Jun 18, 2014)

Hope I'm not going to far of topic but, doesn't current science see "cherry heads" and redfoot's as the same species? Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 18, 2014)

Yup - same species, just different geographical areas of origin.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 18, 2014)

Maverick said:


> Hope I'm not going to far of topic but, doesn't current science see "cherry heads" and redfoot's as the same species? Thanks


 
Science has nothing to do with it ( you can't make a science out of anything you can't totally control the parameters )... they are all .carbonaria - just from different locations - so *maybe* [ at best ] they are sub-species!

Without going into any details.. mine outside are separated by a wall and that's because I don't want any cross-breeding. NO I am not talking out of both sides of my mouth! Early on I mixed Northerns and Brazilians ( _cherries and red foots?_ ).. no aggression.. just different looking redfoot tortoise hatchlings - different meaning colors.

And who started [ back whenever ] the nonsense that a male and female redfoot together is potential for domination? How could that possibly be a risk? I've yet to see any domination from any of the .carbonaria locales since 1998.

Plus of course I have to do the usual disclaimer to keep them - whoever them is - from getting all indignant.... "There is always exceptions and extremes"!

*Yvonne replied while I was typing my reply...*


----------

